# Schwinn Montague bi frame



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey guys, i just picked up this Schwinn Montague BiFrame out of a garbage heap, and it looks like its in good shape, but the bike was probably a really cheap bike new. Its got Shimano 200GS line components.

My question though is, whats up with all the quick releases on the frame? I thought it maybe was a folding bike at first, theres a QR above the BB (low on the seatpost) then 2 quick releases up near the saddle?

any information about the deserted bike technology would be cool. Im going to probably strip some generic parts off of it like the canti's and the 6 speed thumbies. and throw the rest away.

jeremyb


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

hey there, your first thought was the right one. it is a folding bike. montegue still makes bikes but they they look a little different. here is an ebay example of a Bi-frame like the one you have:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7297&item=7118211949&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah i looked there after i asked the question. kinda cool i guess.

im still going to toss it.

thanks 
jeremyb


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

ah come on! sell it on ebay? save a bike. someone will like it. how about bike art? make a coffee table, work bench stool, wind chimes, ect...


----------

